# Couple Newbie Questions



## izee2 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey Cabers,

  I saw a military or made to look like a military style bike that caught my interest. I have a couple questions about that style bike.

  Were the chainrings/cranksets all OD green or were they also Blacked out? Same with the rims?

  Did all makers produce bike for the military during WW2? Did they have any unique markings on them.... "Property of US" type of thing that would prove military issue? 

  If I pick up this bike I will probably have quite a few more questions. I appreciate any and all replies. 

 Thanks Again
 Tom


----------



## Craig Johnson (Jun 7, 2012)

Basically in my opinion there are 3 True military bicycles. There is the folding Huffman model 81 but I think this is more a prototype that was never used for its intended purpose. I know of one example of a Model 81. There is the Folding Compax but I have yet to see a manual on these to prove they were used for more than testing.


Columbia Men's
Columbia Women's
Huffman Men's

Columbia will have MF or MG before the serial # hand stamped under the crank 














Huffman will have a date and also hand stamped





Some Columbia's with the letter MC before the serial number have been connected to Marine Corp use.


----------



## rubblequeen (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi out of interest does it have the bottom half of the rear fender painted white.

If so it may have been destined for use in the UK - all bikes private or military had to have the white rear fender and all "shiny" metal parts blackened in case they reflected any light and might be spotted by enemy aircraft.  

I have a great BSA Para folding bike and an RAF bike used by pilots to get to their aircraft when scrambled.


----------



## rubblequeen (Jun 12, 2012)

Apparently BSA exported some of these bikes out here to USA. http://bsamuseum.wordpress.com/1946-bsa-paratroop-model-904acp-american-export-model/

This the one i bought http://bsamuseum.wordpress.com/1945-bsa-airborne-folding-paratrooper-bicycle-r50823-for-sale-superb/  just love it.


----------

